# Cabinet assembly workstation



## MGildersleeve (Jun 7, 2019)

I started as a cabinet maker for a mid level shop a couple months ago. There's a lot of standards, enough to allow for a jig I've been trying to wrap my head around for some time. Before I was working in a very high end custom shop, not so standard. The main idea of this jig is to hold cabinet pieces for assembly as one assembles the cabinets on their sides, allowing for easier use of drills and staplers. Also, it is mobile with an accompanying parts cart. This allows the assembler to roll the parts and the workstation directly to the staging area and off load the cabinets where they will sit to wait for finishing, which is much less lifting. This system has already broken the production record of the shop. There's some other carts and racks systems being developed to quicken the cutting process. Saving time is money in the pocket.



















Here's a video that shows the action:


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

In a standardized situation that is a rock star. As you said not so much for customs. I wonder if a guy was just making his own kitchen if the build would be worth the time? There are so many work holding clamps, corners, and other means of supporting the sides as you build out, kind of a push shove thing here. Resonates better in a place a lot of cabinets are made, and all pretty standard sized.


----------



## JimMartini (Jun 28, 2016)

I saw this, and watched your youtube videos, and really enjoyed them. I think it's a really cool study in optimization and specialization over a narrow problem set. I definitely learned some things I'd like to apply to my setup. Thanks for sharing!

Jim


----------

